
Japan needs more workers and it can't find them - sikim
http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/30/news/economy/japan-labor-shortage/index.html?iid=hp-toplead-dom
======
DarkKomunalec
Sounds like they don't mean 'Japan', but Japanese businesses. The purpose of
business is not to create a 'strong economy', profits, or any other such
nonsense - it's to serve its people.

